# Out of our minds



## jkbirocz (Sep 20, 2008)

This morning Captain Ahab, Mr.Fish, Leibs16, and myself met on the Delaware river. The water temp was most likely in the low to mid 60's, with the air temp hovering around 40. We all suited up, Ethan and Mike were both wearing waders, and Dave and I toughed it out and wet waded. 

We finally got our feet wet before 6:30 and started fishing. Dave makes one cast, hooks and lands a beauty smallie at 17", soon after he gets another one over 12" to beat on the first cast jinx. After getting wet above my waist I knew it was going to be a long day. It was cold....scary cold to be in the water in the swift river. I soon followed dave with a small smallie around 13", then hooked into a big fallfish, both on a sammy. 

Things started picking up as Mike began hooking fish and we all started getting some action on various plastics, topwaters, and hardbaits. There was a thick fog on the water only lifting finally well after 9. We headed to a different spot and started hooking some fish. Ethan was lucky enough to catch a smallie that could possibly be his personal best =D> and got a pro photo taken by Mr. Fish. The river was super low and clear, making most of the normal spots pretty crappy. 

We ended up hitting a few more spots, picking up a few fish here and there. As the day continued the sun came out and it was beautiful out, standing in the water was no longer miserable, and I actually got a little sunburn. We ended the day with fish totals probly about 10 fish each, give or take. 

The highlight of the day was busting eachothers balls from start to finish. Oh and Mike nailed a beauty 20" walleye at our last stop on a soft plastic in the middle of the day. Ethan left before the last stop, because his waders were chaffing him too bad, but the rest of us stuck it out till around 2 this afternoon. I only have one pic of Mike, Ethan, and Dave standing in the water as I retied a lure. Pic was taken at 8:05 this morning.....cold, thats all I can say. Mike has the fish pics


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 20, 2008)

What a great experience - and day of fishing - can't wait to see the fish pics.... You guys must have ahd a ball....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2008)

We had a freaking blast, , , of cold, cold air and water. Walking around in my swim trunks all day in 40* air was none too bright. But I wore a hat so I was toasty warm.

Phrase of the morning - "Dude, where are my testicles?"
Here are some of the fish pics:

My 17" smallie on a black popper in the fog





Ethan's smallie _(Photo by Mr. Fish)_







Mr. Fish's walleye (20")






Water was super low and super clear 


Oh yeah it was a little cold


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice catches guys.


----------



## phased (Sep 21, 2008)

That's some nice catchin'. No better way to spend a day in my opinion, than with friends on the water! Ain't it amazing what a man will go thru just to catch a fish? LOL. Great report, great pics, I got goose bumps from the cold just reading about it.


----------



## Andy (Sep 21, 2008)

LMAO... 

Ever had the time you'd give your left nut for a good bite.....
These guys did!!!

Nice catching guys!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 21, 2008)

nice catching guys =D>


----------



## Gamefisher (Sep 21, 2008)

Good stuff. That fog picture would be pretty creepy if we didn't know you were fishing.


----------



## bcritch (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice catchin guys. Looks like you had a great day


----------



## Zum (Sep 21, 2008)

"had a ball"....guess that needs know explaining

Looks like you guys had a blast,some nice looing fish there.
I've been waiting till the sun burns the mist off,looks like I might have to get going alittle earlier...In a boat though


----------



## mtnman (Sep 21, 2008)

Now thats fishin. Not only is it man againast fish but now its man against the elements. All were very nice fish but Mr. Fishe's walleye looked made me hungry. Glad to here yins had a good time and no one got sick.


----------



## slim357 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice smallies guys, good lookin eye as well, you still fishin that excaliber poper ahab?


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice report and catchin' guys! Nice pics! The one with you guys in the fog is cool! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2008)

slim357 said:


> Nice smallies guys, good lookin eye as well, you still fishin that excaliber poper ahab?





Well yes and no - I still have it but have since taken your advice and purchased two Rico poppers - they are SWEEET!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

Good report and nice fish, glad you guys enjoyed the day. Wetten the line with friends is always a blast.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like some cold weather like that, but it will be January before it gets that cold...Nice catchin!


----------



## mr.fish (Sep 21, 2008)

For about the first hour of that trip, I was just a little concerned about falling into the current, and never being seen again. Other then that, the whole day was blast. Can't wait for the next trip somewhere.


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2008)

Good job gentlemen!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 21, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> For about the first hour of that trip, I was just a little concerned about falling into the current, and never being seen again. Other then that, the whole day was blast. Can't wait for the next trip somewhere.



I kept giving everyone options as to where to fish - the next spot. All Mr. Fish would say is _"someplace where I do not feel like I am gonna die."
_


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice fish guys......and somehow, I now have the desire to drive over to Middletown to have my "usual" of 3-4 Mountain Oyster sammiches......DANG them things are good....slice of onion, mustard, and home-ground horseradish that's clear the sinuses on a granite statue 8) 

ST


----------



## paulk (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice catch-Great Pics- 
Went out on local pond this morning and took the the skunk-I'm jealous-LOL


----------



## slim357 (Sep 22, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> slim357 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice smallies guys, good lookin eye as well, you still fishin that excaliber poper ahab?
> ...



I thought I noticed a black beauty in a previous post, they are hands down the best poppers made, if you havent yet give a rio rico a shot.


----------



## redbug (Sep 22, 2008)

You guys are nutzzzzzzz but it looked like you had some fun. nice job
I fished the River on both sat and sunday and had 2 great days I caught 30 fish on sat and followed with 20 on sunday. Now as far as keepers go I only managed 8 over the 2 days that went a whopping 10.51 lbs total it was good enough for 3rd place. I was fishing the tidal section of the river with water temps hovering in the upper 60's 
it was a great weekend to be on the water 

Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Sep 22, 2008)

nice fish ya bunch of numbnuts :lol:


----------



## SVNET (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the north and miss it a lot.

Those pictures bring back memories.

My dad tells me that they are already getting really cool nights up there, over here we still warm but I 
already see the mornings are darker.

Great fishing you guys had.

Enjoy.


----------



## Leibs16 (Sep 22, 2008)

I wish this weather would last all year, stupid winter is coming.


----------

